
What Makes Some People More Productive Than Others - kungfudoi
https://hbr.org/2019/03/what-makes-some-people-more-productive-than-others
======
romwell
I didn't read the article, but I could bet that not obsessively reading HN
(and/or linked articles) is one distinguishing trait.

And on that note, back to work :)

